# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Honey Pregnant?

## Bryan

In the 2006 Eastenders preview in Inside soap, there is a unravel the "2006 teasers"

Which resident is *Miller* - ing around the square with a glum face as his new found fortune goes up in smoke - quite literally?  

Obviosuly Daren

and then this one...

Wait a *Mo*...Which mum goes off the deep end when her ex announces he's to become a father?

Its got to be little Mo! Meaning that Honey is pregnant! There is no other soluton as to who this could be as Mo is the only mother with an ex on the square...if this is true then wow!

----------


## Luna

omg didn't read that right at first i thought it said honey was pregers to darren miller  :Lol:   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

that would be good if she was!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lmao!! Good storyline Luna!!

----------


## CrazyLea

not to darren.. i wrote that before i saw what you wrote luna lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## willow

oh my.....billy is going to be happy!!!......at last!!!!!

and i presume darren will loose all his money in a fire?????

----------


## tammyy2j

Billy deserves some happiness and i think if Honey got pregnant by Billy it would make Little Mo leave Walford and as she is leaving around March/April it would explain her departure

----------


## willow

> Billy deserves some happiness and i think if Honey got pregnant by Billy it would make Little Mo leave Walford and as she is leaving around March/April it would explain her departure


 
yes very true!! it will give her reason to leave

----------


## Katy

Mo was the clue. I read that today in inside sopap and was like what? i am so thick. This would be a really good storyline, if it was to happen. Honey and #Billy are so sweet.

----------


## littlemo

Oh my gosh! I cannot believe Billy is going to be having a baby with Honey. She must fall pregnant just 2 months after they've started seeing each other. It's very exciting! Although it is bound to be upsetting for Little Mo. She had Graham's baby which drove them apart, and they never had a baby of their own. To see Billy so excited about the prospect of being dad, is going to be soul destroying, because she's going to know that this will be his first child, and it makes Freddie even less significant to him. She probably leaves over this. 

Is it definete that Kacey's leaving in March? I've had mixed messages on this. Has she announced it?

----------


## Debs

oooh honey gets preggers yay! something happy for billy at last!

----------


## littlemo

> oooh honey gets preggers yay! something happy for billy at last!


Yes it is lovely! I really love Billy, he's the best.

Tina said that there will be one pregnancy at Christmas, which might be Sharon, and then another in the newyear, so I assume that's going to be Honey. If these spoilers on Digital Spy are authentic, maybe we could move this onto the spoilers board.

----------


## sarah21

I thought Billy couldn't have children. Am I dreaming of the time Billy and Paul Truman went to a clinic to become sperm donors, in a bid to make some money   :EEK!: . They told Billy he was totally infertile.

Does anybody else remember this?

----------


## littlemo

> I thought Billy couldn't have children. Am I dreaming of the time Billy and Paul Truman went to a clinic to become sperm donors, in a bid to make some money  . They told Billy he was totally infertile.
> 
> Does anybody else remember this?


Yes they went to the clinic, but I think Billy was just told he had a low sperm count, or he had slow swimmers or something. He definetely didn't say he was completely infertile. Because I remember when Little Mo told Billy that she was pregnant, he was happy for a second thinking it was his, and then realised that they hadn't slept together in months so it couldn't be. He was also quite upset when her family got the wrong end of the stick, and thought that he couldn't have children, because he knew that it wasn't true.

----------


## Kim

> I thought Billy couldn't have children. Am I dreaming of the time Billy and Paul Truman went to a clinic to become sperm donors, in a bid to make some money  . They told Billy he was totally infertile.
> 
> Does anybody else remember this?


He was told he was firing blanks, so it must be that he has a slim chance of becoming a father.

----------


## Kim

> Lmao!! Good storyline Luna!!


You're name thing actually doesn't look that bad. Lol Luna. This will be good  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> You're name thing actually doesn't look that bad. Lol Luna. This will be good


Lol.. Thanks for ^ and thanks for signing my peition though!! Means ALOT!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  xx

----------


## Kim

I'll totally have to change my effect when i go green lol.

----------


## di marco

> Lol.. Thanks for ^ and thanks for signing my peition though!! Means ALOT!!  xx


yeh spicy, the rose on your avatar makes it look a lot nicer

----------


## Jojo

I think this would be great for Billy - he deserves some happiness.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> yeh spicy, the rose on your avatar makes it look a lot nicer


I thought so too  :Stick Out Tongue:  Joking thanks, it's there temp.!!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Bryan

> I thought so too  Joking thanks, it's there temp.!!!


please keep on topic folks!

----------


## dddMac1

would be good if it was true billy deserves some hapiness

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> please keep on topic folks!


It was only 2 posts!! Sorrrrrrry!!  :Angel:

----------


## Jada-GDR

if little mo is leaving is she going to take freddie? thats not very fair on billy

----------


## the_watts_rule

Aww, That's good.

----------


## di marco

> if little mo is leaving is she going to take freddie? thats not very fair on billy


obviously she would take freddie, and it aint like hes billys kid

----------


## willow

> obviously she would take freddie, and it aint like hes billys kid


i was thinking that too

----------


## Kim

She would take Freddie, Billy doesn't have the rights to take her to court.

----------


## Luna

in a few months honey will tell billy that the baby aint his and run off with some other guy........well thats what i'll guess anyway

----------


## chance

> in a few months honey will tell billy that the baby aint his and run off with some other guy........well thats what i'll guess anyway


knowing what ee are like.yes i can see that happening,cant let anyone be happy

----------


## Luna

she'll probably run off with little mo  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Maybe Little Mo will leave because she finds out Honey is pregnant

----------


## crazygirl

> please keep on topic folks!


chill hun   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe Little Mo will leave because she finds out Honey is pregnant


Yes I think that will happen. I don't think Perry Fenwick is leaving, so I don't think he'll leave with Little Mo.

We don't really know Honey yet but I don't think she's the kind of woman to sleep around. Like everybody says she's much like Little Mo. She seems quite innocent. 

As for Little Mo taking Freddie away, he hasn't really paid much interest. It's clear he doesn't think of him as his son.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Little Mo would take Freddie and leave when she finds out about Honey. That's what i think.

----------


## Kim

I don't think she's quite as innocent as Little Mo but we will have to wait to find out more about the character.

----------


## crazygirl

> I don't think she's quite as innocent as Little Mo but we will have to wait to find out more about the character.


 i agree i dont think she is has innocent has mo! i think billy could be in for a tough time with honey

----------


## true.moon

i think its good if honey is pregnant
billy deserves a bit of happiness

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Billy and Honey are sooo sweet together! and I did hear about Honey becoming pregnant if this is true, like someone said it would explain little mos departure.

----------


## Debs

> Billy and Honey are sooo sweet together! and I did hear about Honey becoming pregnant if this is true, like someone said it would explain little mos departure.


 
im so glad they are letting billy move on him and honey are lovely together

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i think its good if honey is pregnant
> billy deserves a bit of happiness


Yeah he does.

----------


## crazygirl

has long has billy does not start singing that abba song 'honey honey'   :Lol:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> has long has billy does not start singing that abba song 'honey honey'


  :Rotfl:

----------


## true.moon

i would like to see that
 :Lol:

----------


## Kim

I hope not, we've all seen his singing on the karaoke night back in June. I honestly thought he sounded like he was singing in a dustbin!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It would be funny if Billy and Honey got married and Billy sang "Honey Honey" at the wedding reception lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I hope not, we've all seen his singing on the karaoke night back in June. I honestly thought he sounded like he was singing in a dustbin!


That was awfull!

----------


## littlemo

> That was awfull!


Yes but Billy was extremely drunk at the time! 

I think the song that Alfie and Kat did on the karaoke was amazing, it is the ultimate moment between them, that I think I will always remember.

----------


## Kim

Not in the June one he wasn't. The one that Nana, Kat and Alfie sang in. He still sounded terrible though.

----------


## matt1378

is it true little Mo is finally leaving? IF SO YIPPPPEEEEE CAN'T WAIT SHE IS SO ANNOYING

----------


## littlemo

> is it true little Mo is finally leaving? IF SO YIPPPPEEEEE CAN'T WAIT SHE IS SO ANNOYING


I think Kacey's leaving in March, but I'm not sure. There's been so many sources contradicting it. The press just can't get their facts straight. 

I will miss Little Mo. I really loved her and Billy together, they made such a lovely couple. I'm sure Honey will make him happy too, but it's an end of an era.

----------


## Bryan

dont quote me to this but the last report i heard was that shes staying for the time being, as long as she has good storylines, 

so the moment eastenders ignore her, as they do with many character, she'll be off, which is a shame, as kacey is a fantastic actress, and little mo is a superb character, as good as her and billy were together i dont think it was the right path for the character, this woman had survived trevor etc and then the billy era didnt give her a chance to shine...i think she needs some dramatic storylines to show her acting potential, she will be one of few actresses on the show, and maybe with jessie and leittia gone, she can finally hog the good storylines!

----------


## littlemo

> dont quote me to this but the last report i heard was that shes staying for the time being, as long as she has good storylines, 
> 
> so the moment eastenders ignore her, as they do with many character, she'll be off, which is a shame, as kacey is a fantastic actress, and little mo is a superb character, as good as her and billy were together i dont think it was the right path for the character, this woman had survived trevor etc and then the billy era didnt give her a chance to shine...i think she needs some dramatic storylines to show her acting potential, she will be one of few actresses on the show, and maybe with jessie and leittia gone, she can finally hog the good storylines!


I'm more inclined to think that Kacey's going, I think it was mentioned on This Morning, a while ago. I can't really remember it though.  

I do think Kacey needs more dramatic storylines. I agree she's a fantastic actress. The Trevor stuff was incredible, and so was the whole Graham storyline. I think Perry Fenwick is a great actor too, and I do think they work well together. I loved Billy and Little Mo's relationship, it's such a shame they can't be together, but it didn't work out, so I suppose there's no point forcing it. 

I think part of the reason they brought Honey's into it was to give Billy and Perry Fenwick something to do. Probably because they knew Kacey was leaving, and that they couldn't put Billy and Little Mo back together. We think that Honey is going to have Billy's baby and know that Honey's dad is going to come into it. It does seem like she's going to be a permanent fixture in Billy's life.

----------


## di marco

i read in one of the newspapers that kacey had signed a new contract? but that was a while ago, and as you say, they seem to be contradicting themselves, and bryan, i remember reading the bit about her staying while she still has decent storylines too

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i read in one of the newspapers that kacey had signed a new contract? but that was a while ago, and as you say, they seem to be contradicting themselves, and bryan, i remember reading the bit about her staying while she still has decent storylines too


Yeah i heard that too.

----------


## Bree

i think it would be nice if she had a baby aww they make such a cut couple billy and honey   :Smile:

----------


## willsmummy

Aw, I'd quite like Billy and Little Mo to get back together. I felt sorry for Mo when she was in the pub wearing her wee Christmas jumper and she had to watch Billy and Honey all over each other like cheap suits.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i think it would be nice if she had a baby aww they make such a cut couple billy and honey


I think she would really suit a little girl.

----------


## Kim

> I think she would really suit a little girl.


Me too.

----------


## Bryan

> Aw, I'd quite like Billy and Little Mo to get back together. I felt sorry for Mo when she was in the pub wearing her wee Christmas jumper and she had to watch Billy and Honey all over each other like cheap suits.


its all her fault...she was the one that rejected billy or alfie...if she hadnt she could be happily together with billy...she cant have her cake and eat it, she made her choice (admitedly a bad one) and she has to now live with it...

----------


## Bree

> its all her fault...she was the one that rejected billy or alfie...if she hadnt she could be happily together with billy...she cant have her cake and eat it, she made her choice (admitedly a bad one) and she has to now live with it...


tottaly agree even tho i like mo a littel

----------


## JustJodi

> omg didn't read that right at first i thought it said honey was pregers to darren miller


*Luna only you would read something like that *

----------


## Bryan

> tottaly agree even tho i like mo a littel


dont get me wrong i love little mo shes one my favourite characters, its just i dont see how we can feel sorry for her, when she had the chance to get with billy, but rejected him, shes brought on all this heartache herself

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Billy and Honey should have a baby -- they've only being going out a few weeks, and only known each other about a week longer than that. Yeah, they are getting on well, but that doesn't mean it's going to be enough to have a longterm relationship with marriage, a baby etc. What if a year down the line they decide they aren't suited - it isn't fair on the baby.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think Billy and Honey should have a baby -- they've only being going out a few weeks, and only known each other about a week longer than that. Yeah, they are getting on well, but that doesn't mean it's going to be enough to have a longterm relationship with marriage, a baby etc. What if a year down the line they decide they aren't suited - it isn't fair on the baby.


it makes for good drama tough dosent it if billy decides that he dosent actually want honey, but hes tied to her becuase of the baby, i think thats how it will work out he has his one night stand with mo and wants to go back with her when honey says shes pregnant, and then billy finds it hard to choose, him and mo have an affair but in the end billy decides to stick with honey, resulting in the exit of little mo from the show

----------


## di marco

> I don't think Billy and Honey should have a baby -- they've only being going out a few weeks, and only known each other about a week longer than that. Yeah, they are getting on well, but that doesn't mean it's going to be enough to have a longterm relationship with marriage, a baby etc. What if a year down the line they decide they aren't suited - it isn't fair on the baby.


yeh its not fair on the baby but in real life it dont always happen that the couple have been together ages does it, and its not like theyre planning on having the baby after just a few weeks

----------


## Bryan

this storyline has now been confirmed:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=39929

closing thread

----------

